# NEWARK | Areo Farms (World's Largest Vertical Farm)



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*The World's Largest Vertical Farm Is Being Built In an Old Steel Mill *
Kelsey Campbell-Dollaghan
3/12/15 1:28pm



> Across the Hudson and over Newark Bay, about 15 miles from Manhattan, a group of investors led by Goldman Sachs is financing the construction of what will become the largest indoor vertical farm in the world inside a former steel mill.
> 
> It will also serve as the headquarters for a New York company called AeroFarms, which sprang up about a decade ago in upstate New York. The company uses a method it calls "aeroponics," a concept coined by a Cornell professor who is now a partner, which leaves the roots of plants bare or dangling in the open so that they can be sprayed with nutrients. The process cuts out soil and sun entirely, relying instead on LEDs and the constant circulation of air and nutrient mist to feed the plants. AeroFarms says the process results in better plants faster, and uses "95 percent less water" than normal farming.


Read More Here : http://gizmodo.com/the-worlds-largest-vertical-farm-is-being-built-in-an-o-1691057146

Ground Breaking is July 9th at 1pm


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *'A dream come true': Developers break ground on Newark 'vertical farm'*
> "This is a very important moment for the city of Newark, for the state of New Jersey, for the planet, for humanity," said David Rosenberg, CEO of Aerofarms, the company that will call the building home.
> 
> Once completed, the 69,000-square foot building will house rows and rows of so-called "skyscrapers" - small towers filled with soil beds that will produce about two million pounds of green vegetables and herbs each year.


Read More here : http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/07/a_dream_come_true_developers_break_ground_on_newar.html


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*AeroFarms: World's Largest Indoor Vertical Farm Breaks Ground in Newark, NJ*


----------

